# DS #3580: Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4721^^


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 25, 2009)

ooh out already?
going to look for it in stores tomorrow.

yes i say "out already?" while there already is a US release, but that's because the EU version shouldn't be available for another 2 days.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 25, 2009)

WTH, now in europe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  or it just dumped.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 25, 2009)

This is really fast today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm downloading buying it right now!

btw, Cover looks REALLY awesome!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 25, 2009)

what is with the piracy check?
is it the same code like the us one?and which is the game id?


----------



## taken (Mar 25, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> what is with the piracy check?
> is it the same code like the us one?and which is the game id?



I was just going to ask that. If the codes are the same and game id.

I haven't got a clue how to get the game id numbers


----------



## Markan (Mar 25, 2009)

the cheat code from US version doesnt work for Europe release for me.

Question: Do I get more european WiFi connections with Europe version or is it the same for all versions? If there is no difference I could as well play the us one.


----------



## Armi-Heavy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi!

the Game ID is:

"CFIP bdf2859f" -> Final Fantasy CC: Echoes of Time (EUR)

and I need the "anti piracy bypass code" please but created the cheat.dat please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 25, 2009)

and the cheat code didn`t work with eur game ID?
where you have found the game id?


----------



## thedicemaster (Mar 26, 2009)

several cheatcode editors can read the gameID

i recommend using the US release for now, unless your flashcart supports auto-patching of the new piracy check(i believe cycloDS and m3real support it with the latest firmware)

the only advantage with using the EU release is that multiplayer runs a bit smoother if you live in europe(if the eu servers are even running, official releasedate is 27th and several shops expect it somewhere in april)


----------



## Hooya (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone know if the EZ Flash 5 has the piracy check in it already?  Since apparently it was the same issue with the (J) version.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 26, 2009)

I made a bypass code for Final Fantasy CCC: Echoes of Time EU Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(if you already tried the game you will have a savegame delete it or the game will not start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


```
020CAE64 E3A00000
020CAE68 E12FFF1E
020CB1CC E3A00000
020CB1D0 E12FFF1E
```


----------



## da_head (Mar 26, 2009)

if the american cheat codes don't work for this, then here's a tip: use the american rom o.o


----------



## c0pE89 (Mar 26, 2009)

If u got a cyclo u dont have to worry about the  piracy check.


----------



## tmola (Mar 26, 2009)

But I want to play it in Spanish >_>

Thanks for the code, I'll try it later.


----------



## nIxx (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL These are codes for the EU version i´m playing it right now ;P


----------



## baronluigi (Mar 26, 2009)

tmola said:
			
		

> But I want to play it in Spanish >_>
> 
> Thanks for the code, I'll try it later.



Try the USA one, wich is in Spanish too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xD

Or insert the codes that nixx has posted

Thanks nixx ^^


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 26, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> several cheatcode editors can read the gameID
> 
> i recommend using the US release for now, unless your flashcart supports auto-patching of the new piracy check(i believe cycloDS and m3real support it with the latest firmware)
> 
> the only advantage with using the EU release is that multiplayer runs a bit smoother if you live in europe(if the eu servers are even running, official releasedate is 27th and several shops expect it somewhere in april)


can you tell me please what cheatcde editor you used?
i have never used one and i want to try it.
is there one with german language?


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 26, 2009)

so is there any differences between this and the us version?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 26, 2009)

yes the language... lol


----------



## DivineZeus (Mar 26, 2009)

Multi 4... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no italian language here... shame on you SE...


----------



## yaholim (Mar 26, 2009)

Shame on meeee!
I have a m3 simply and I don't know how to make this bypass work.
I tried with the ID and the code I found here but the cheat didn't appear when I tried to launch the game. 
I put the urscheat.dat in System with CHEAT.dat and gbaframe and it just don't work...

I'm sorry, but with my poor skills I need more help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first experience with cheats....


----------



## Ishkur (Mar 26, 2009)

if you're still having problems, pm me and i'll send you my usrcheat.dat.
anyways... if you added the code with r4cce, make sure it isn't at the bottom your list. try moving it upwards by sorting it alphabetically.

using m3simply, having no problems with the codes so far. what a nice game, even more fun than RoF


----------



## Swifty69 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hmm seems as though the characters from the previous DS one are still in it.

That should be good, seeing as FF's are not the same if there follow on loses a few original characters.


----------



## baronluigi (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, i add it to a clean cheatdatabase list and it works

Thanks


----------



## yaholim (Mar 26, 2009)

problem solve, thanks to Ishkur!
have a good day, have a good play every one


----------



## Markan (Mar 26, 2009)

I can confirm that the game and also Wi-Fi work with the code.
Tried Visit->Continental, didnt find any ppl (maybe cuz the game isnt out yet)
Then I tried Visit->Worldwide... very laggy.

Guess it was a good choice to get the European version. Although I dont really know if Continent is decided by the release origin or the place you connect from. (If Im in Africa and pick the continental choice with a european release, will I get to play with african or european ppl?)


----------



## taken (Mar 26, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> I made a bypass code for Final Fantasy CCC: Echoes of Time EU Version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nixx thank you the cheat works perfectly game id is CFIP bdf2859f.

Alright time to play ffcc


----------



## mateo245 (Mar 26, 2009)

ishkur could you send me your usercheat.dat, i have a ttds and i dont know why they just dont update the ttds firmware T-T please heeEElP!! MEEEEEE!!


----------



## SmileMan (Mar 26, 2009)

Hail, i maked myself the piracy bypass cheat for my DSOne but it doesn't work, the card see the cheat, i activate it but after i press "B" the screen goes black. Can anyone send me a working .scc cheat for the piracy bypass?


----------



## Tojama (Mar 26, 2009)

When comes a new Bugfix for this Game?
I have EZ Flash V.. i can't save. >


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 26, 2009)

nIxx: nice job with the cheat. Someone else finally noticed how easy they are to make 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was trying to patch the arm9 manually too for FF:EoT, to make an easy xdelta patch. But the original bytes to patch dont appear in it for some reason.


----------



## Ishkur (Mar 26, 2009)

I tried WiFi today with a friend. But unfortunately it's still very laggy, even when we both use european version, and live somewhat 5km apart ... so it's more or less no real difference to a us/euro | us/us wifi connection. anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## raon (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't save the game too, what should I do?


----------



## Katsuhiko (Apr 5, 2009)

Has someone Language Codes to play the Game in other languages than your DS is?

As many should know, Acekard works only in English with the DSi, so autodetect language games choose the systems language  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx in advance


----------



## tieutot (May 2, 2009)

hi,

can somebody help me. i  have a d3 real and with the bypass code from here & the editor is r4cee, i create a cheat.dat . but it doesnt work for me, the game always freezing in the beginning. 
i'm a total newbie here. or can someone send me your usrcheat ? thank in advanced


----------



## ongd (May 21, 2009)

hi all,

could anyone help me with this game i have problems playing it caus when i reach the forest when a monster attack me i hanged and can't continue to play anymore i should reset my ds >.< thanks in advance


----------



## the1wingedangel (Jun 27, 2009)

is ther an ips?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 27, 2009)

the1wingedangel said:
			
		

> is ther an ips?



what is the flash cart that you are using?


----------



## the1wingedangel (Jul 21, 2009)

i am using edge but just get me an ips patch and ill be happy

*Posts merged*

hey its u from my other post


----------



## jenyferh57 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> ^^ndsrelease-4721^^


----------

